# Play DayZ Standalone with me!



## blergh (Jan 14, 2014)

Herro!

Who's got DayZ Standalone and wants to play with me? I'm a poor bastard without any friends to play with so having to look for someone to play with me.

Anyone is free to join in, we'll sort some teamspeak or whatever out too.


----------



## XLvps (Jan 14, 2014)

Is it bad that I don't even know what that is?


----------



## NodeWest-Dan (Jan 14, 2014)

Unfortunately the price point is a little high for what it is.  I liked the mod for Arma2 but after a few weeks playing it became very redundant and stale.  Is this stand alone any different?


----------



## blergh (Jan 14, 2014)

NodeWest-Dan said:


> Unfortunately the price point is a little high for what it is.  I liked the mod for Arma2 but after a few weeks playing it became very redundant and stale.  Is this stand alone any different?


As is, no, it's probably worse in many ways since its still an alpha.


----------



## blergh (Jan 15, 2014)

Stop being boring business-dicks and come shoot the shit out of people with me!


----------



## MartinD (Jan 15, 2014)

You need to tell us how...


----------



## blergh (Jan 15, 2014)

MartinD said:


> You need to tell us how...


http://dayzgame.com/ or steam, buy it, install it, add me as a friend on steam = ???


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 15, 2014)

Different game being referenced, but this is pretty much what I'm getting from this thread:


----------



## blergh (Jan 15, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Different game being referenced, but this is pretty much what I'm getting from this thread:


----------

